# New Tower Comming Soon To SZR



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

He, he, 










The groung testing machine belonged to SWISSBORING. They have even put a small board.

This is the empty plot next to, what is called: Capricorn Tower???, or 2 plots on the right of UP's The Tower.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

cool, the tower in the background is al ghadier tower
there actually are still 2 free plots for new towers between capricorn tower and al ghadier
and it's also possible to build another one between the up tower and capricorn

great news, once there is a signboard we can create a thread in tower development!


so it will come up between capricorn and the yellow al ghadier


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

hmm

hmm

why does al ghadier tower exist?
its hideous. its inspiring junky towers to come up all over the place. i say we stop the problem at its source. condem this tower today!


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

They should have a minimum height limit on szr, to make it look better, cause you don't want those small buildings to pop up. Also regulation of design is very important for the overall skyline look.


----------



## soennecken (Jan 18, 2005)

Bahraini Spirit said:


> They should have a minimum height limit on szr, to make it look better, cause you don't want those small buildings to pop up. Also regulation of design is very important for the overall skyline look.


I remember when SZR was first developed the limit was 20 floors. These short towers are left over from those days. Then Sheikh Hamdam in his role as head of the Municipality approved building up to 30 floors. Now of course the sky is the limit.

How many towers are there in Dubai EITHER underconstruction or approved over THREE HUNDRED METRES ?


----------



## Michiel (Sep 11, 2002)

soennecken said:


> How many towers are there in Dubai EITHER underconstruction or approved over THREE HUNDRED METRES ?


List from Emporis:

Burj Dubai, 705 m, 2008 
Badriya Tower, 415 m, 2007 
Almas Tower, 350 m, 2007 
Al Amira Tower, 340 m, 2009 
Abbco Rotana Hotel, 333 m, 2006 
One Central Park, 328 m, 2008 
Ocean Heights, 310 m, 2007


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

There were no machines anymore, but there were a couple of tubes put on the ground. Propably they were testing the ground and took some samples.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Just next to Park Place I found this:










This was back from the road so I doubt it will be a tower, but what it might be?


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

^ Looks like a low rise or something, the site doesn't appear to be big enough for a tower, but I might be wrong.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Beetween Al Mualla and Al Nuaini towers there's a new tower comming. They have surrounded the plot attached to Al Nuaimi.

Also, as I have reported earlier, on the plot just behind this (mentioned above), they are testing the groung since a week now and half of the plot is already surrounded.

So +2 new to go and hopefully will have news and boards up soon :cheers:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

great news
this area is som empty with only those 3 towers (bright start, nuaimi, al mualla)


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

any news on the one between al ghadier & capricorn?


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

seems to be a good sign 
but could months if not longer before hear any thing
glad we have so many people watching out


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

could it be a site storage area for park place?

are the boards the same colour as park place?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

DUBAI said:


> could it be a site storage area for park place?
> 
> are the boards the same colour as park place?



i thought it was on the other side of szr, ebtween al ghadier and capricorn, which is opposite to park place


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ Two separate issues. 

The plot near the Capricorn is empty now. Propable a building is being designed for that plot so they were collecting data by testing the groung. Seams logical.

As for the board near the Park Place, it indeed belongs to the complex. IOf you remember the render from the back, there was a huge distance between the building and the parking lot at the back as well as a kind of water pool nerby.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

any updates for this one?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Nothing happening. Maybe they have taken soil samples, so now they are designing the piles accordinly.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

The tower, for which this thread was started, has its own thread now. The one designed by DAR Consult, but the reason why I broght back this thread, is becouse *they have started boarding the plot just next Crown Plazza Hotel* (also next to u/c Liberty Tower).

I remember to have posted somewhere that I saw machineries taking samples and testing the ground soil, but maybe I did on Park Place or Liberty or ACICO Twins threads.

Of course when more data available, will start an appropriate thread.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

this is also a prime plot. if they destroy this with some boring emaar tower .. . :bash:

i am sooo curious to see renders, SZR is usually the most exciting location for new towers, don't know why but...


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

I love that 1st pic. Look at emirates tower, capricorn and "the tower"....






And then that crappy yellow thing 
What a contrast.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Today the site was being boarded and there was a machine/crane "hidden" behind that huge billboard nearby.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

taken so long just to get it this far


----------

